# Solved: Burning CDs - no free space when in fact there is over 600MB of free space!



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Hi! I used to be able to burn CDs without any problem...for some reason it doesn't work anymore and I've tried quite a few things after troubleshooting by searching for solutions on-line. When I insert my CD which already has a few files on it, the details shows that there is no free space but yet only 3.43MB of data on it (it should go up to 700MB). I'm therefore unable to burn more data and I've tried the same with a blank CD, it says the same (no free space even though there is nothing on the CD yet). I have already tried uninstalling the driver and it didn't fix the problem. When I right-click Properties for the drive and go to Recording tab, the 'enable CD recording on this device' is checked as it should be. Can someone point me in the right direction? THANK YOU


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't burn the CD as a multi-session format, once it's closed, it's done.

What burning application are you using?


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm...not sure actually. I have Windows XP Service Pack 2 and I guess I'm using 'whatever' comes with it. I didn't buy nor download an actual application. I would just copy the file on my D: drive (in MyComputer) and then click on 'write these files to CD'. I don't know what a multi-session format is either...sorry, not too techy... Any idea what I should do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AFAIK, there is no way to disable multi-session burning with XP. Now, if that disk was an audio disk, those have to be burned all at once.

Normally, you just drag files to the CD, then when you go to write them, it'll ask for the disk and add the files. That's how it works for me.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

i presume you're using cd+/-r. Once the files you've chosen to write to disk have been written windows closes the disk meaning that you can't put any change/add data on it. You can use cd+/-rw's which can be rewritten many times, they are a bit more expensive though


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RoBe said:


> i presume you're using cd+/-r. Once the files you've chosen to write to disk have been written windows closes the disk meaning that you can't put any change/add data on it. You can use cd+/-rw's which can be rewritten many times, they are a bit more expensive though


I can only assume that you don't actually use the XP CD writing capability, because you are incorrect about how it works. It's quite possible to add files to a CD-R after it's written, that's the whole point of multi-session recording. There is no such thing as a CD+R, perhaps you're talking about DVD's.

I'd like to suggest that you actually try this stuff before giving out advice.


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm using the following CD: CD-RW HI - Speed 8x-12x 700MB SERL and what I'm trying to burn on it is in jpeg format. I'm able to drag and drop it but then when I click on 'write theses files to CD' I get the following message:

Insert a writable disc to continue
There is no disc in the drive.
Please insert a writable CD into drive D:\.
Note: A writable CD is a compact dis that can be converted to a conventional or audio CD by a CD recording drive (CD-R or CD-RW). After being recorded, the CD is capable of being used in any computer CD-ROM drive or audio CD player.

I don't understand why my CD drive won't recognize that there is in fact a writable CD there... I used it many times before and it was working fine so I'm not sure what's wrong now...

As a side note (which may help identify what&#8217;s wrong with my CD drive), every time I log on to my computer, I get this prompt from RAMASST:

The Windows XP standard CD-R/RW writing function is active. To write to DVD-RAM discs, this function must first be deactivated. Do you wish to deactivate it? (Should you choose to deactivate here, you can still activate the Windows XP standard CD-R/RW write function by selecting the &#8220;Enable CD Recording on this drive&#8221; setting in the DVD MULTI Drive property.).

I always click &#8216;No&#8217; because I do want to be able to write on CDs. I started getting this prompt a few weeks ago (not sure why I get it now when I never used to)&#8230; It is a bit annoying especially since I choose NOT to deactivate it, I use the right CD and yet it doesn&#8217;t work&#8230;

Any advice?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think RAMASST is part of the issue, here's a page describing it: http://www.auditmypc.com/process/ramasst.asp

It appears it was installed with some package that writes CD/DVD media, and is probably disabling the standard writing capability. If you installed something around that time, try an uninstall to see if that solves this issue.


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm tempted to remove RAMASST but it sounds like it is not recommended. I haven't installed something in the last few weeks (which is when the issue arose) but the only thing I did was disabling/removing the drivers to let Windows XP detect it and automatically install it again (I did this based on troubleshooting steps I read on the net). It sounds like I don't even need RAMASST but what I may do is buy a DVD and try burning my data on the DVD (as opposed to the CD) and see what happens. Do you know anything about Uniblue's free system scan? http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/ramasst/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

XP does not natively burn DVD media, so that attempt will fail without 3rd party burning software. FWIW, there are plenty of free burning applications.

1] http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ Windows 98 and later, 11.02 MB
[2] http://www.deepburner.com/ Windows 98 and later, 2.60 MB
[3] http://www.burrrn.net/ Windows 98 and later, 2.02 MB
[4] http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/CreateCD.htm Windows XP and 2003, 63 KB
[5] http://www.commandburner.com/ Windows NT and later, 2.71 MB
[6] http://www.imgburn.com/ Windows 98 and later, 860 KB
[7] http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm Windows XP and 2003 (64-bit available), 320 KB


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Thanks! I downloaded the first one and I'm finally able to burn CDs again. I also deactivated the Windows XP standard CD-R/RW writing function (by clicking 'yes' when I get the RAMASST pop up) so I don't keep on getting the prompt. It all seems to work fine now, thanks for the help!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could sort it out. Obviously, some application stepped on the XP burning capability. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

